# Reverb Tank for Traynor YGM 3?



## Jim Ritchie (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi all from Michigan. I just bought a beautiful Traynor YGM 3 Guitar Mate in near mint/solid excellent shape, but needs a new reverb tank. The old tank is an Accutronics 1FB2B1B. After reading up on Accutronics' code system, I believe the ideal tank would be a 8FB3B1A. I assumed the tank size HAD to match ( a 16" will not fit in available space), as well as the input/output ohms and the connector configuration. Tank sits open side up, and a 3 spring, long decay would be nice. That said, what currently available tanks could I use? I have looked through codes on eBay, etc., until my head hurts. Need some experienced advice. This is a sweet amp, and nice tube reverb would really be cool.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Try this place

Reverb Tanks | Amplified Parts


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Here's my two cents. Very non-technical.

I find the YGM3 reverb too long and too harsh.

Instead of direct replacement, try researching a tank with a shorter tail and a lower frequency response.

Just a thought. There are guys here who know much more about it than I do...


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

This is what you're looking for :

Reverb Tank - MOD®, 8FB3C1B

Other option with medium decay :

Reverb Tank - Mod, Equivalent to 8FB2C1B, Black Finish

I have really good experience with MOD tanks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd recommend a 9FB2C1B. The 8 will certainly work, but a lusher reverb will be obtained with 6 long springs. The schematic for the YGM-3 indicates a 4FB2B1B. So I'm not sure why another similar length pan would not fit in there. Or are the cab dimensions different?


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree with you Mark, but OP said long tank wouldn't fit.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how the amp was originally supposed to have a long tank. Was there some trick to mounting/installing it? Was the tank machined to fit? Is the part number for the tank on the schematic incorrect?

I'm quite willing to accept Jim's stated need for a short tank. I'm just confused by the discrepancy between what he said and what the schematic says, accepting that sometimes factory schematics CAN be inaccurate.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

I see why, tank is mounted on the amp chassis. 
He could use long tank with high input impedance and mount it at the bottom of the cabinet .


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

epis said:


> He could use long tank with high input impedance and mount it at the bottom of the cabinet .


Some of the YGM variants did it this way stock. They used the same schematics for all, even though some used the 1FB (short) tank and some used the 4FB (long).


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I have a mid 70's YGM-3 with the small tank mounted on the chassis. Sounds wonderful.


----------

